

Is Facebook detecting and recognizing text in photos? [image] - rttlesnke
http://i.imgur.com/7LxjfcR.jpg

======
SixSigma
The URL of the image :

[http://explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Rob/freakout.gif](http://explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Rob/freakout.gif)

